# kinda silly question?



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

the other day i twisted my anckle really bad playing soccer, it hurt so bad, but i took some tylenol and in 5 min...the pain was gone....

can we give tylenol to the pigeons? or advil? say they've been in a fight, or for some reason their feet or wing got hurt..the pigeon must be hurting real bad, so can they take some tylenol or advil to kinda eased their pain? if so, when and how much?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Bad idea and in more ways than one--if you know you've twisted your ankle and take a pain reliever, you're smart enough to go easy on it even though the pain is gone. They're not, and tend to do more damage.

But Tylenol and some of the other human pain medications are very hard on birds' livers and tend to kill them so we don't usually go with them. For some of the medications, there is a safe dose but it's usually so small that measuring it out is very difficult. When combined with the principle above, it usually ends up just being a very bad idea.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

There are some pain medications, "aspirin"-types, that are okay for dogs to have, but I've never heard of using them safely for any other animals. Occassionally the vet can give pain relief if needed. Wouldn't it be nice though if it was that easy for us to ease the pain for our critters.  Guess we'll just have to keep them quiet and warm until they're better.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

In the UK there is a painkiller called "Metacam" which can be used for birds in prescribed dosage. We just occasionally use it, but not with broken limbs and such, for precisely the reason Pidgey states.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Metacam is used in the US too for pain relief in birds. It's also a good antiinflammatory.

Reti


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

this metacam..can u give it at any moment or is it only used in certain situations?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

X3MTM said:


> this metacam..can u give it at any moment or is it only used in certain situations?


You can use it when the bird seems to be in great pain and whenever you need to give an antiinlfammatory.
There is no point to give it at any moment.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

In all the years and more than 1000 birds, including pigeons and songbirds, we have used a painkiller no more than about 4 times and it was Metacam that was used. 

I would only give a painkiller under advisement from a vet.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

in other words...dont give it to the pigeons unless the doc' says its ok, right?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

IMO - right!


----------

